# Building a Slot Track for Racing and Freestyle Monster Trucks



## David D Stevens (May 4, 2014)

Hi

Was asked for some idea's for building a slot track for use with Monster Trucks, so dug out some photo's and added a few notes to make this video.

Any questions please feel free to ask.

Dave

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgCv4Q3r30o&list=UURZdmOWCXvSDrEDAuF7pBPw


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the video! It explained a lot! I was wondering how the hills and hazards were anchored to the table. I would love to try something like thes in HO scale one of these days!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## David D Stevens (May 4, 2014)

*H.O. Monster Trucks*

Have a look here for H.O, Monster Truck action,

http://slotcar64.freeyellow.com/ho_pg1.htm


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Love those monster trucks :thumbsup:


----------

